# Kaffelogic Nano 7 Roast Result



## Polly (Jun 20, 2019)

For those with interest in the performance of the Kaffelogic roaster I append a couple of images. One is the profile log and the other, clearly, is of the beans.

The profile was Firestarter, developed by Rob Hoos, and the roast level was 2.5. The beans are Yirgacheffe; 120.03 grams in and 100.66 grams out; a 16.1% loss.


----------

